# 25Rss Bunk House Tv Mount



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I did this mod a couple of years ago and never got around to posting it. The bunkhouse in the 25RSS has a nice spot to mount a flat screen TV, but Keystone provides no mount or reinforcement in the wall to allow you to mount a TV. To get around this, I cut a hole in the wall large enough to allow me to slide in a pair of wood boards specially cut to fit in the width and depth of the wall. These were secured in place with construction adhesive and screws in the wall. Sorry, I have no pictures of this intermediate step.









To cover the hole I had made in the wall and hide the screws, I cut and finished a piece of hardwood and secured it to the wall with screws. These screws are secured into the previously installed boards inside the wall. I then mounted the TV mount to this board as shown below.



















And the finished product.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks good, and should be secure!


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

How big is the TV? I was thinking about doing the same thing or possibly getting one of the dual screen units and mounting a screen on each bunk wall.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I sold the trailer, but when I had it we would mount a 20" flat screen as I recall.

DAN


----------

